# Samkor New Muay Thai in Ao Nang, Krabi, Thailand



## emerald muay thai (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi everybody!

The legendary Samkor Kiatmonthep is now teaching and still fighting at Ao Nang, Krabi in the south of Thailand.
With 2 other former Thai champions and the french star Wilfried Montagne, Emerald Muay Thai gym is happy to welcome you in the most beautiful part of Thailand.:ultracool
The gym provides accommodations, training and food too at 2 mins drive from the amazing beach of Ao Nang.

Let's check it out.

www.emerald-gym.com

Best regards.


----------

